# materiales para construccion de mecatronica



## style (Ago 11, 2010)

Hola chicos!

Me llamo Javier y quiero empezar a construir ciertos prototipos que tengo en mente, que incluyen piezas moviles. Me refiero a objetos que se deban posicionar en el espacio.

El caso es que no se como empezar; que materiales de base utilizar.

¿construyo sobre madera con ruedas dentadas y piezas de videocasettes viejos?
¿compro materiales a Microlog?
¿uso Lego Technic?

¿Que me recomendais?

Un saludo!!


----------



## style (Ago 14, 2010)

Esta visto que nadie va a reponderme.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 14, 2010)

y no sabría decirte,que es lo que queréis hacer en especial,depende del dinero que quieras gastar  o reciclar  es mas económico
yo comensaria con madera con ruedas dentadas y piezas de videocaseteras viejas, que siempre se consiguen ,ay mucho material en las impresoras viejas,motores,engranajes ,correas ,reguladores 
saludos


----------



## willynovi (Ago 15, 2010)

mas o menos como te dice el amigo tsunamí, buena fuente de motores son los discos rigidos viejos, esos de 40Mb o tambien las disqueteras que ya nadie las usa.

Si quieres hacer algo pequeño puedes comprarte algunos servos de los mas chicos y empezar a practicar con eso ya que son faciles de manejar.

Yo uso bastante aluminio porque es facil de manejar con una tijera de chapa y una pinza puedes darle forma facil. Ademas que ocupa menos espacio y es mas resistente que la madera.


----------



## yonacho (Ago 24, 2010)

de caseteras te sirve


----------

